# What does it feel like to gain 50lbs?



## mikefa55 (Jan 25, 2008)

I know its different for everyone, please describe what it feels like in as much detail as possible.


----------



## meepmeep (Jan 25, 2008)

nerd squad


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2008)

The answers are going to be sooooo varied - if you're already 300 and you gain 50 or if you're 120 and you gain 50... one is a relatively small percentage, the other is a very high one. 

Maybe if you shared the weight range you are in, or thinking about, you could get more pointed answers.


----------



## mikefa55 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nerd squad?


----------



## mikefa55 (Jan 26, 2008)

Curious to hear from all ranges; whats it like for someone 120lbs and is it even noticable for someone 400lb?


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 27, 2008)

mikefa55 said:


> Curious to hear from all ranges; whats it like for someone 120lbs and is it even noticable for someone 400lb?



Ok, I'll play for the low end. To gain 50 pounds from a starting point of 120 feels....weird. It isn't something you notice right away, but then fairly soon your clothes are wrong and you move differently. It changes the way your body moves. 

It's a change of your own perception of the space you occupy. Things start to seem smaller around you.


----------



## fatlawyerwannabe (Jan 30, 2008)

I am 5'5". I weighed 157 last November and began project to gain 50 lbs as quick as possible. Now weigh 177. I've outgrown 34" waist pants and now wear 36" waist pants. My upper inner thighs touch the first 3-4 inches, preventing legs from going together as they used to. I am gaining weight on my chest, most noticable in armpit area where I feel some friction and unusual touching sensation. My belly feels taunt and has increased from 35" to 39". When lying on back the belly can be jiggled a bit. Likewise for the chest area to the side of each breast. It appears that there is a weight growth that extends under the armpits toward the back. Love handles are faintly beginning to show. On of my kids remarked that "your belly has really got big." No adults have mentioned the weight gain. I didn't realize how hard it was to gain fast. I eat a lot of heavy cream mixed in coffee and soups. Also eat a lot of sweets, such as donuts and ice cream. I can't imagine what another 30 lbs will feel like.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 30, 2008)

I must be weird cause...

I'm not into gaining for myself, but I gained 43lbs (138-181) in only 3 months. but I was gaining muscle (I work out like everyday) but when I lost the fat it was only like 5lbs worth.... but I did feel a lot bigger, but not in the sence everyone else is talking about...and I dont know if anyone counts there calories, but I did during that time and I was getting around 6-7,000 calories a day (but I did burn off about 5,000 of them daily, lol) 

Pat


----------



## _broshe_ (Jan 30, 2008)

How does it feel... Fat? I don't know what else to say, I put 70 on, more or less by mistake the past... 3 years, and yeah, i don't have a good answer for you on that one. sorry dude.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 31, 2008)

At over 400, I don't even notice it


----------



## pudgy (Feb 5, 2008)

I've gained 40 over the past 3 years. I was so thin before though, that I really didn't begin to feel it until the past 15. I started at 110 and just recently hit 150. At 110, I really was a twig. At 130, I was just about normal and around 140, 145 I began to realize that I consciously hold in my tummy for it not to be noticeable. At 150, there's just a comfortable bulge around my middle, and the slightest beginnings of a double chin that's only trully noticeable if I'm looking down during a picture of if I'm wearing a collared dress shirt.

But how does it _feel_? Well, wanting to gain (for the most part) it feels awesome! All of sudden there's something down there to play with, both me and my girl. And we like it.


----------



## lilianee (Feb 13, 2008)

I gained 53 pounds during the past year because I did not have time go to the gym. Maybe
a partial reason a doctor, who encouraged me to gain some weight because I was very skinny. The starting point was 93lbs so it felt strange to fill out at first but finally
I could not control my increasing apetite and weightgain. Now I am trying to diet although it seems to be difficult. Do you think that I am too fat if my height is only 5´2 and current weight 154lbs?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 13, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Ok, I'll play for the low end. To gain 50 pounds from a starting point of 120 feels....weird. It isn't something you notice right away, but then fairly soon your clothes are wrong and you move differently. It changes the way your body moves.
> 
> It's a change of your own perception of the space you occupy. Things start to seem smaller around you.



Yessss. There's a shift, and a shift in strength, too, especially in the upper body.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 13, 2008)

lilianee said:


> I gained 53 pounds during the past year because I did not have time go to the gym. Maybe
> a partial reason a doctor, who encouraged me to gain some weight because I was very skinny. The starting point was 93lbs so it felt strange to fill out at first but finally
> I could not control my increasing apetite and weightgain. Now I am trying to diet although it seems to be difficult. Do you think that I am too fat if my height is only 5´2 and current weight 154lbs?



Too fat? I'm not sure I understand the meaning of that phrase?

But really. The only thing to worry about a weight gain like that isn't your size (keep in mind that _fat = beauty_ a lot of the time here at DimensionsLand) but that you're healthy about it. Gain as much as you want, but just keep exercising.


----------



## lilianee (Feb 13, 2008)

You are right by saying that healthy is the primary factor and exercise should not be 
forgotten. Cardiac vascular disorders and second type diabetes are big threads. On
the other hand I enjoy rubbing the soft belly and hips or cooking and exploring plus size clothes. While talking about the diet, it is tiring to walk long distances and usually I have a bad habit to eat a meal afterwards. The lost weight comes easily back. As single woman I still care about the health issue and dream about a plumper curvy shape.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 13, 2008)

And I don't think that I'm out on a too far of a limb to say that others dream about a plumper, curvier you as well. But as you implied, it's all about balance. I gained 40 pounds but I still run, take the stairs, and we walk all over my college campus. I may not be running a marathon anytime soon, but I'm definitely not unhealthy either.


----------



## Genie (Feb 29, 2008)

fatlawyerwannabe said:


> I am 5'5". I weighed 157 last November and began project to gain 50 lbs as quick as possible. Now weigh 177. I've outgrown 34" waist pants and now wear 36" waist pants. My upper inner thighs touch the first 3-4 inches, preventing legs from going together as they used to. I am gaining weight on my chest, most noticable in armpit area where I feel some friction and unusual touching sensation. My belly feels taunt and has increased from 35" to 39". When lying on back the belly can be jiggled a bit. Likewise for the chest area to the side of each breast. It appears that there is a weight growth that extends under the armpits toward the back. Love handles are faintly beginning to show. On of my kids remarked that "your belly has really got big." No adults have mentioned the weight gain. I didn't realize how hard it was to gain fast. I eat a lot of heavy cream mixed in coffee and soups. Also eat a lot of sweets, such as donuts and ice cream. I can't imagine what another 30 lbs will feel like.



Hi all,

I'm new to posting here, having found myself going from 130 lbs to 166 lbs in the past year, with no effort on my own part, and being unsure how to deal with it. Being fat was the worst sin when I was growing up, according to m parents, but I find myself totally turned on by my weight gain. I feel I have to echo what fatlawyerwannabe says above. I recently went from 31" pants to 35" pants, and I find that my body now touches itself in ways it never did before. My thighs rub together, my upper arms rub against my breasts, and I have a belly roll that hangs over the waist of my pants and can be fondled and jiggled. I walk differently--a little bit slower with a bit more sway, to accomodate my inner thighs. When I lean against a wall, I find that my butt is big enough to force me to lean back more than I used to in order to touch my shoulders to the wall. All my clothes are really tight, and many can't be worn at all. I find that I'm not yet sure of my true dimensions, and so occassionally scrape myself along the edges of doorways as I pass through. My breasts, always on the small side, have a bounce to them now (which I really like).

I have gained only about 35 pounds, but I wonder whether I want to be able to answer your question in a few months, as to what it feels like to gain 50 pounds. I weighed myself today and saw I'd gained two pounds in the past week, without trying and with exercising three times per week! (This is both really scary and really exciting). If I quit trying to eat sensibly, maybe I'll really be able to answer your question in two or three weeks!

Genie


----------



## Tad (Feb 29, 2008)

Genie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to posting here,



Welcome, Genie! I hope we'll see more posts from you--feel free to check out all the boards and jump in where you see something interesting.

And I do look forward to hearing more about you adapt to your gain 

-Ed

PS: and on topic for this thread: I have gained about fifty pounds since the end of university, but it happened over enough years that it is hard to say how that feels, which is why I'd not responded on this thread before. Definately I have jiggle that I never had before, and take up more space, and carrying large objects is harder because my belly sticks out a fair bit, so I can't get them as close to my centre of gravity. But it is harder to be more precise about it all.


----------



## grubnboy (Feb 29, 2008)

i've been working on gaining weight for several years. i have a /or had a pretty fast metabolism. my natural weight was about 130 or so for a long time. up, down, up, down. i had been up to 150 a few times but my body always fought against it. a few years ago i was probably about 145 and i got terribly sick. strep throat. i ended up not eating for about 2 weeks, and my weight dropped to 120. my gf made me go to the hospital where they gave me prednisone. 

after i got over that i began putting weight on, i think i gained 20 pounds in the first month. roughly 10 pounds a month after that for about 4 months. i got up to 170 or so and plateued out. my weight stayed pretty stable, i remember being so paranoid that i'd lose it. but i started eating normally again, and i reallized that my eating so much was keeping my metabolism high. so i relaxed and started eating for the sheer enjoyment. 

up until recently i hadn't been worried about gaining, just focused on not losing any weight. my gf and i got married and about a few months ago we found out she was pregnent. lately i've been insanely hungry, i guess it's a little bit stress or whatever. i'm not really worried about it. 

but anyways, over the last few years i've gone from 130 to 195 lbs. it's alot of difference. my old waist measurement was something like 31 or so, lately i've been having trouble fitting into 38's. my new waist measurement is 39+. 41" around my belly. i try to eat alot of carbs and keep healthy. i don't want to look like some of those guys who have big ole bellies and little stick legs. i am working towards a even gain, i stand about 5'7".

i think the most noticeable changes was my man boobs, the bigger my nipples get the more sensitive they become. my ass has gotten pretty big, my wife loves slapping it and making it jiggle. my thighs have gotten pretty thick, which leads to them rubbing alot. i have to rub cream on them from time to time to help with the chafing. i have more of a pot belly than anything and that can make pants fit alot differently than they did when i was skinny. it's more than just buying bigger pants, my belly tends to push them down a bit. also my big ass makes most pants slide down whenever i have to bend over to pick something up. i think i have fairly wide hips for a man, so most of my pants are 40's. they fit comfortably over my hips and butt but are a tad loose in the waist.

gaining 50 lbs isn't exactly something you can describe super well. my best advice is to get a notebook and keep a journal. measurements, weight, and how you feel in maybe a old pair of pants would be a good idea. i tend to keep old clothes just so i can put em on from time to time and see how much bigger i've gotten. i remember when size 34 jeans would fall off me if i didn't wear a belt. i can't even button a pair of 34's anymore. now i keep a pair of 36's and a Large shirt. once in awhile i put those on and remember when they were loose. in another few months it will be a pair of 38's and a XL shirt.


----------



## brucejedi (Mar 6, 2008)

Genie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have gained only about 35 pounds, but I wonder whether I want to be able to answer your question in a few months, as to what it feels like to gain 50 pounds. I weighed myself today and saw I'd gained two pounds in the past week, without trying and with exercising three times per week! (This is both really scary and really exciting). If I quit trying to eat sensibly, maybe I'll really be able to answer your question in two or three weeks!
> 
> Genie



Hi Genie,

You said you still like to exercise. Does that feel any different compared to before you gained the weight?


----------



## Genie (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, my butt and breasts bounce more, and my belly jiggles at bit, and that part is kind of cool. I feel like people are looking at me more sometimes because of that bouncing and jiggling, which I can't decide if I like or not, but on the downside, my knees get more sore and I wonder if I'm damaging them. I've never had good knees to start with, so they're my weak point.

Genie


----------

